# freezing breast milk



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I was wondering how long you could freeze breast milk for and then how is the best way to defrost it? once it's defrosted how long can it be kept for in the fridge. Also how long can you keep fresh expressed milk in the fridge for. Sorry for all the questions but struggling to find answers any where.
Thank you, N. Lass


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya!!

Freeze any expressed milk within 24 hrs of expressing. Any defrosted milk must be used within 24hrs.

Expressed milk will keep in the fridge for a few days ([position right at the back of the fridge...not near the door). Must be a proper sized fridge ie not table top.

Breast milk can be frozen for up to 3 mths (some sites say 6mths..I have never mine kept for longer than 3 mths)..again not a table top or freezer compartment in a fridge. Position at botton of freezer.

Defrost overnight in a fridge, at room temp, or in bowl of warm water (not boiled)

Hope this helps

Jxx


----------

